# برج في وقف الملك عبدالعزيز لآلآلآيفوتك



## منور القحطاني (23 فبراير 2012)

برج في وقف الملك عبدالعزيز45 دور 16080وحده سكنيه 150 وحده مطله على الكعبه
مطلوب إستثمار لمدة 25 سنه بقيمة ثلاثه مليار ونصف مليون كم تم الإتفاق على أن يكون
التقسيم إلى ثلاث دفع:
الدفعه الاولى:نصف المبلغ مليار وسبع مائه وخمسين مليون+سعي
الدفعه الثانيه:ثمان مائه وخمسه وسبعون مليون بعد ستة أشهر
الدفعه الثالثه: ثمان مائه وخمسه وسبعون مليون بعد ستة أشهر
للإستفسار:0550256438


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 فبراير 2012)

*رد: برج في وقف الملك عبدالعزيز لآلآلآيفوتك*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## جوو الرياض (25 فبراير 2012)

*رد: برج في وقف الملك عبدالعزيز لآلآلآيفوتك*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

